#   Laowa 12mm f/2.8 Zero-D for EF: question for astrophotography



## puffo25 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello. I own a Canon R5 with several lenses including the 8-15mm EF fisheye and the 15-35 f2,8 RF which I use mostly for astrophotography (Milky Way and Northern light).
I just came across the latest Laowa 12mm f2,8 BUT I am not sure if can somehow fit between the EF Canon fisheye which I already own and the 15-35mm RF lens specifically for those kind of pictures that I am interested to taken.... (Ideally a brighter f 1,8 or f2.0 maximum would be better).

Any comment?


----------

